# Undertray hanging off...easy fix?



## D3YMO (Aug 23, 2016)

So after driving into work this morning, I went over the ridiculous speed bump going into the car park. Short, high, the annoying kind. And I heard a scraping sound...

Looking under the car I spot this...



Is it an easy fix? Should I take it to a garage? What is the cause? Links to new fixings?

Or is it a job where, I wait until I get home, jack the car up, and stick some self tappers on it to hold it in place again?


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

D3YMO said:


> So after driving into work this morning, I went over the ridiculous speed bump going into the car park. Short, high, the annoying kind. And I heard a scraping sound...
> 
> Looking under the car I spot this...
> 
> ...


Multitude of options, for the sake of convenience I would just literally take it to your local Kwik Fit / National tyres and autocare. When I did this they offered to cable tie it up for free or take it off for free - I just got it took off and left it off, good riddance!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Chances are the fixings have rotted away you can get new ones from TPS or the dealers that just push on job done


----------



## D3YMO (Aug 23, 2016)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Chances are the fixings have rotted away you can get new ones from TPS or the dealers that just push on job done


Do you know what the fittings look like at all?

I'm going to give the local dealership a call in an hour to see if they have any (makes it easier sometimes if I can accurately describe what I want)


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Thats one of the rear "trays" /aerodynamic flow things .
Theyre held on with push on clips which go over a threaded bolt that sticks out from the car body.
I think there are like 3 of them.
Unless your'e very unlucky the "bolts" will still be there.
I used  plastic wallplugs the type used on plasterboard walls where the sides "concertina" out but these things are much easier to do at home.
For now,as suggested just tie it up with some cable ties even if its hanging a bit and do it properly at home.
The advantage of plastic is it stays in place/a thread is cut easily on the plastic,no metal to metal rust and there isnt much strain on the tray. I found.


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

You will need a pack of these.. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-Undertra ... Sw1DtXGDsO yours have very likely rusted away  maybe change the fuel filter if it is hanging off as it lives under there :lol:


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

Jay-225 said:


> You will need a pack of these.. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-Undertra ... Sw1DtXGDsO yours have very likely rusted away


Rather than £7 for 5x how about £3.75 for 20x:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/400671586301? ... EBIDX%3AIT


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

David C said:


> Jay-225 said:
> 
> 
> > You will need a pack of these.. http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Audi-Undertra ... Sw1DtXGDsO yours have very likely rusted away
> ...


Ah perfect.. I will grab a pack of those myself as that is cheap :lol: 
Tbh I didn't look to hard for them on eBay just knew they were available and that is the 1st that came up


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

This is the plastic tray right, not the metal one? Reason I ask is that I have had a clunking noise for ages when pulling away/breaking and on further investigation last night it looks like one of the metal trays under there may be loose. Certainly there was a bolt missing (maybe it was loose then went altogether and hence the noise has got worse of late) but the garage did a temporary "fix" with a screw and the noise, whilst still there, is much better.

Anyone else had this issue? And sorry to hijack the thread!


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

RobLE said:


> This is the plastic tray right, not the metal one? Reason I ask is that I have had a clunking noise for ages when pulling away/breaking and on further investigation last night it looks like one of the metal trays under there may be loose. Certainly there was a bolt missing (maybe it was loose then went altogether and hence the noise has got worse of late) but the garage did a temporary "fix" with a screw and the noise, whilst still there, is much better.
> 
> Anyone else had this issue? And sorry to hijack the thread!


This is one of the plastic trays at the rear.
All the undertrays on the 1.8T are plastic. A lot of metal in the V6 front undertray though and a lot of very substantial bolts holding it on...!
The 1.8T also don't have the diagonal braces at the rear that we have (although the QS does have them).


----------



## D3YMO (Aug 23, 2016)

Well, after a quick google, i found that there is a german specialist garage next door to work...so i have dropped it off there hoping they had the funny fixing in stock...

Long story short, he wanted me to leave the car there so he could check if that was the case, and would let me know how much it would cost...I have a horrible feeling he is going to try and rip me off big time for a 20p washer...an hour with it sat there and me looking out of the office window, i have decided to go and get the keys off him, he didn't have a very caring nature and I feel like he spoke to me as if I was clueless about cars...

How could a simple fixing make me feel so nervous!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You'll probably find that you can just push the tray back into place. If you feel for where the spring washer is you can press the fingers more firmly, they go more horizontal and tighter onto the screw. Audi are not likely to have any in stock but they are cheap to order.

From memory there is also one conventional flange nut onto a stud too at the side. This may be missing or broken off. It's possible to spot weld on a new stud or even drill and add a bolt and nut as a stud.


----------



## David C (Apr 15, 2013)

John-H said:


> From memory there is also one conventional flange nut onto a stud too at the side. This may be missing or broken off. It's possible to spot weld on a new stud or even drill and add a bolt and nut as a stud.


I epoxy glued a stud plate on.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

David C said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > From memory there is also one conventional flange nut onto a stud too at the side. This may be missing or broken off. It's possible to spot weld on a new stud or even drill and add a bolt and nut as a stud.
> ...


Well there's an alternative - spread the load [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

David C said:


> RobLE said:
> 
> 
> > This is the plastic tray right, not the metal one? Reason I ask is that I have had a clunking noise for ages when pulling away/breaking and on further investigation last night it looks like one of the metal trays under there may be loose. Certainly there was a bolt missing (maybe it was loose then went altogether and hence the noise has got worse of late) but the garage did a temporary "fix" with a screw and the noise, whilst still there, is much better.
> ...


Thanks - that's interesting to know - why does the V6 have the metal trays then? The lower sump? When he banged the metal tray on mine (with his hand, not a hammer!) it rattled and there was a bolt missing (sheared off). He's temporarily drilled it through and added a screw - whilst the noise is much better, it is still there. Hoping further fixes may eradicate it all together and it is therefore a cheap and easy fix (for a change!)


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

Jay-225 said:


> David C said:
> 
> 
> > Jay-225 said:
> ...


Bought a pack of these myself, thanks for the link


----------



## paulw12 (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm sure I just found a nut in me garage, that fitted with some gentle persuasion.


----------

